# déjame saber



## tatis

Mi pregunta es la siguiente:

Que yo recuerde, nunca escuché "dejar saber" para decir "to let (someone) know (something)"; más bien era "hacer saber" o hasta "avisar".

Ahora que vivo aquí en los E.U. con frecuencia oigo en las conversaciones lo siguiente:

- Hola Fulanita, que bueno que te veo, ¿vas a ir a la fiesta esta noche?
- Pues, no sé todavía... si tú vas, yo también.
- Tampoco sé todavía pero te llamaré más tarde y _te dejaré saber_ ( yo te hablo más tarde y _te dejo saber)_

_- _Sí perfecto, entonces llámame y _déjame saber _(si vas o no)

¿Es esto correcto?


----------



## ordequin

Hola Tatis:

Yo no sé si será correcto o no, en España no lo oirás, a menos que lo diga alguien oriundo del pais donde se dé esa expresión.
Aquí desde luego, se emplea, como bien apuntas: "avisar", o "hacer saber".

Ayer mismo entraron en el bar en el que yo estaba dos niños de un pais suramericano que no logré identificar, y le preguntaron al barman:
-¿Nos regalas un vaso de agua?

Suena raro, pero no creo pueda considerarse incorrecto.
Con el ejemplo que pones, tal vez ocurra lo mismo.


----------



## tatis

Gracias ordequin.

Bueno, soy mexicana y la verdad es que ni allá en México había escuchado lo de "dejar saber", sin embargo, ahora que vivo aquí parece que es algo que escucho a diario (parecido al "te llamaré de regreso" por "to call back") pero debo confesar que, aunque por años me daba un retortijón en el estómago cada vez que oía esas cosas, con cada año que pasa el retortijón es menos y hasta creo que la he usado en alguna ocasión.

En cuanto a lo del vaso de agua, sí es común escucharlo en México, y tal vez en otros paises sudamericanos también.
Si me permites, quiero preguntarte lo siguiente, ¿qué te hizo reaccionar ante _"nos regalas un vaso de agua"?_  ¿Acaso fue el _de?_  y tal vez en España sería un vaso _con_ agua lo más correcto?


----------



## heidita

Pues menos mal que aquí aun se oye poco. 

_te dejaré saber _

es spanglish y me parece horroroso desfigurar lel idioma así.

Por cierto me suena igual de mal en español, decir

"espera por más respuestas", visto ayer en un hilo. (wait for)

Todo ese asunto del spanglish no ayuda precisamente a mantener el idioma "sano".


----------



## ordequin

tatis said:


> Si me permites, quiero preguntarte lo siguiente, ¿qué te hizo reaccionar ante _"nos regalas un vaso de agua"?_ ¿Acaso fue el _de?_ y tal vez en España sería un vaso _con_ agua lo más correcto?


 
Hola amigos:

Tatis, a lo que me refería es al uso de la expresión completa. Por aquí diríamos "dar un vaso de agua", "dar un cigarrillo"...
Lo de "regalar" suena meloso y simpático, pero sorprende. Es como si se quisiera, con el empleo de esta frase, hacer incapié en que el vaso de agua DEBE ser gratuito.
Perdona por la tardanza en responder.

Heidita, gracias por aclararnos que "dejar saber" es spanglish", yo por lo menos, desconocía el dato.

¡Un saludín!


----------



## Soy Yo

No hay manera de evitar este tipo de contaminación cuando los grupos lingúísticos viven en contacto como en EE.UU.  Lo único que se puede hacer es resistirla cuando y cuanto puedas y quizás retardarlo....  Si "dejar saber" tiene sentido y además hay gente que lo dice, lo entiende y lo acepta ... pues resulta imposible eliminarlo.


----------



## tatis

ordequin: Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, meloso y afectado, quizá dicho por esos niños que mencionas, se haya oído algo simpático.  También lo he oído a veces para pedir una firma: "¿Me regala su firma? por favor, aquí, en el espacio". 

heidita y Soy Yo: Sí, debe ser spanglish y claro, resulta imposible eliminarlo, lo que me temo, es que con tantos años residiendo en E.U. cada vez detecto menos eso a lo que antes reaccionaba de inmediato (me refiero a que si  escuchaba  algo que sabía que no estaba correcto pues de inmediato yo -en mi mente- lo detectaba y ahora como que paso por alto cada vez más todas esas cosas y me estoy acostumbrando ¡que horror! (sobretodo para traducciones, las leo varias veces pues quizá se me vayan ahora algunas de esas tonterías...me explico?)  

I don't know if I am making sense of this.  I am a little tired today...  Thank you so very much for your answers!


----------



## mirx

Encontré éste hilo hoy.

Había tenido esa duda de "dejar saber", aunque soy bilingüe nunca me hubiera pasado por la cabeza decir semejante cosa, y hace unos meses una amiga que es periodista y reside en Dublin, me dijo, que le dejara sabar si iba al bar con ellos.

Inmediatamente le dije que eso no estaba bien y simplemente deciamos "dime" o "avisame", me miro con una cara de sorpresa y  "de qué estás hablando" y me hizo sentir como si yo fuera el que había metido la pata, y ahí comenzó mi duda, en México nunca había escuchado eso.

Ahora sé que no soy el único al que le duelen los oídos cuando escuha semejantes cosas.

Gracias por éste hilo.


----------



## tatis

mirx said:


> Encontré éste hilo hoy.
> 
> Había tenido esa duda de "dejar saber", aunque soy bilingüe nunca me hubiera pasado por la cabeza decir semejante cosa, y hace unos meses una amiga que es periodista y reside en Dublin, me dijo, que le dejara sabar si iba al bar con ellos.
> 
> Inmediatamente le dije que eso no estaba bien y simplemente deciamos "dime" o "avisame", me miro con una cara de sorpresa y "de qué estás hablando" y me hizo sentir como si yo fuera el que había metido la pata, y ahí comenzó mi duda, en México nunca había escuchado eso.
> 
> Ahora sé que no soy el único al que le duelen los oídos cuando escuha semejantes cosas.
> 
> Gracias por éste hilo.


 
Sí, y para "hacer saber" creo que el uso es un poco más limitado: "Le haré saber quien manda aquí":"I will let him know who is the boss"

saludos


----------



## pejeman

ordequin said:


> Hola Tatis:
> 
> Yo no sé si será correcto o no, en España no lo oirás, a menos que lo diga alguien oriundo del pais donde se dé esa expresión.
> Aquí desde luego, se emplea, como bien apuntas: "avisar", o "hacer saber".
> 
> Ayer mismo entraron en el bar en el que yo estaba dos niños de un pais suramericano que no logré identificar, y le preguntaron al barman:
> -¿Nos regalas un vaso de agua?
> 
> Suena raro, pero no creo pueda considerarse incorrecto.
> Con el ejemplo que pones, tal vez ocurra lo mismo.


 
No me extrañaría que hubiesen sido paisanos míos. Si logras averiguarlo, hazlo saber o avísale a este arangorri, por favor.

Saludos.


----------



## ryba

tatis said:


> Sí, y para "hacer saber" creo que el uso es un poco más limitado: "Le haré saber quien manda aquí":"I will let him know who is the boss"



Entonces no es correcto decir "Hazme saber cuando estés" (on the MSN Messenger for example)??

¿Hay que decir "Cuando estés, avísame"?

Gracias anticipadas


----------



## tatis

Hola ryba:

Perdon por la falta de acentos. 
En mi opinion las dos maneras son correctas en este caso.

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

tatis said:


> Hola ryba:
> 
> Perdon por la falta de acentos.
> En mi opinion las dos maneras son correctas en este caso.
> 
> Saludos.


 

¿En cuáles casos?

"Hazme saber" si es correcto. 

"Déjame saber" No es correcto nunca.


----------



## tatis

mirx said:


> ¿En cuáles casos?
> 
> "Hazme saber" si es correcto.
> 
> "Déjame saber" No es correcto nunca.


 
Hola mirx:
Lee los ejemplos de ryba. Mi respuesta corresponde específicamente a su pregunta.

Saludos.


----------



## aurilla

Eso depende de dónde son las personas (hispanas) que están hablando. 
Tanto los puertorriqueños como los cubanos,y hasta dominicanos, decimos "te dejo saber" / "dejar saber". Viene directamente del "*let *you know".


----------



## Bilma

aurilla said:


> Eso depende de dónde son las personas (hispanas) que están hablando.
> Tanto los puertorriqueños como los cubanos,y hasta dominicanos, decimos "te dejo saber" / "dejar saber". Viene directamente del "*let *you know".


 

Es evidente que es una mala traducción del "let you know". La pena es que cada vez más y más personas lo usan.

Como diría mi madre:   "Lo malo se pega"


----------



## Carlospalmar

Soy Yo said:


> No hay manera de evitar este tipo de contaminación cuando los grupos lingúísticos viven en contacto como en EE.UU. Lo único que se puede hacer es resistirla cuando y cuanto puedas y quizás retardarlo.... Si "dejar saber" tiene sentido y además hay gente que lo dice, lo entiende y lo acepta ... pues resulta imposible eliminarlo.


 
En mi modesta opinión "dejar saber" no tiene sentido con el significado que lo usaron a partir del "let someone know something" en inglés. Podría tener sentido pero con otro significado que es el de permitir que uno sepa algo, que tomara conocimiento de algo. Aun así está medio traido de los pelos. 
Creo que lo que pasa es que al estar en contacto con el inglés, algunas personas traducen en forma literal, o sea palabra por palabra la frase. Así, he oido "escuela alta" de High school, llamar para atrás del call back, y varias otras más por citar sólo algunas. 

Con respecto del call back, es un ejemplo bien ilustrativo. En castellano no tenemos ese tipo de verbos, la lengua se rige por otros patrones. Con decir lo llamo, lo llamo luego, lo llamo cuando tenga la información, etc. etc. basta en castellano. Si se quiere pedir que lo llamen a uno por teléfono, pues lo mismo. Llameme', (Ud.) o llamame (tú) o llamáme (vos) Eso dependerá del trato que tenga con la persona, y de la región o país.
Saludos a todos. Siempre es bueno oir opiniones sobre el uso del idioma en otros países y regiones. 
C


----------



## tatis

aurilla said:


> Eso depende de dónde son las personas (hispanas) que están hablando.
> Tanto los puertorriqueños como los cubanos,y hasta dominicanos, decimos "te dejo saber" / "dejar saber". Viene directamente del "*let *you know".


 
También "Llamar *para atrás/de regreso",* viene directamente de "To call *back*".  En fin, agradezco tu respuesta.


----------



## ryba

tatis said:


> Hola ryba:
> 
> Perdon por la falta de acentos.
> En mi opinion las dos maneras son correctas en este caso.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias, Tatis!



Carlospalmar said:


> Si se quiere pedir que lo llamen a uno por teléfono, pues lo mismo. Llámeme', (Ud.) o llámame (tú) o llamame (vos)


----------



## mrjoey2009

No entiendo cuál es la paranoia. "Déjame saber" no es necesariamente el fin del español, al igual que el "spanglish" tampoco lo es. Hoy me percaté de lo poco natural que suena y quizás eso me motive a dejar de usarlo por un tiempo. Pero yo creo que estas cuestiones lingüísticas son bien democráticas. Si una mayoría comienza a usar "déjame saber", no creo que haya remedio. ¿Y qué tal todas las palabras de orígen árabe en el español? Seguro no sonaban naturales al principio y seguro hubo gente que las resistió, pero al final enriquecieron el léxico.


----------



## Vampiro

Confieso que entré al hilo sólo por curiosidad y con pocas espectativas, pero me entretuvo la conversación.
Mi aporte, si me lo permiten:



> Bilma*Re: déjame saber*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aurilla*
> 
> 
> Eso depende de dónde son las personas (hispanas) que están hablando.
> Tanto los puertorriqueños como los cubanos,y hasta dominicanos, decimos "te dejo saber" / "dejar saber". Viene directamente del "*let *you know".
> 
> 
> Es evidente que es una mala traducción del "let you know". La pena es que cada vez más y más personas lo usan.
> 
> Como diría mi madre: "Lo malo se pega"


 
Estimada bilma, me pareció un tanto agresiva tu frase, recuerda que hay gente para la que esta expresión puede ser normal, como tantas otras que usamos en nuestros países y que deben sonar horribles para el resto de los hispanoparlantes. A mi me causan gracia muchas expresiones mejicanas, pero seguramente no menos que la gracia que les debe causar a los mejicanos escucharnos a nosotros, los chilenos.



> mrjoey2009*Re: déjame saber*
> No entiendo cuál es la paranoia. "Déjame saber" no es necesariamente el fin del español, al igual que el "spanglish" tampoco lo es. Hoy me percaté de lo poco natural que suena y quizás eso me motive a dejar de usarlo por un tiempo. Pero yo creo que estas cuestiones lingüísticas son bien democráticas. Si una mayoría comienza a usar "déjame saber", no creo que haya remedio. ¿Y qué tal todas las palabras de orígen árabe en el español? Seguro no sonaban naturales al principio y seguro hubo gente que las resistió, pero al final enriquecieron el léxico.


 
Absolutamente de acuerdo contigo... aunque la frase es bastante rara (por decir lo menos) y centroamericana por donde la mires (me suena a culebrón) creo que la paranoia es demasiada, y si se entiende y es aceptada por mucha gente no veo por qué no se pueda usar... después de todo de esa forma evoluciona el idioma.
A mi me parece insólito que la RAE acepte como normal y correcto el voseo de los argentinos, pero esa es sólo mi opinión... y si son varios millones de personas las que lo usan y aceptan como normal, quiénes somos nosotros para decir qué es correcto y qué no.
En fin.
Déjenme saber si estoy en lo correcto 
Saludos.


----------



## Bilma

Vampiro said:


> Estimada bilma, me pareció un tanto agresiva tu frase, recuerda que hay gente para la que esta expresión puede ser normal, como tantas otras que usamos en nuestros países y que deben sonar horribles para el resto de los hispanoparlantes. A mi me causan gracia muchas expresiones *mexicanas*, pero seguramente no menos que la gracia que les debe causar a los *mexicanos* escucharnos a nosotros, los chilenos.
> 
> .


 

Entiendo que cada país tiene sus expresiones propias, pero en el caso de la frase en cuestión es una mala traducción debida a la influencia del inglés.
Si no cuidamos nuestro idioma pronto estaremos escribinedo baca, en lugar de vaca y como todo el mundo lo usa pues habrá que aceptarlo....


----------



## Vampiro

> Entiendo que cada país tiene sus expresiones propias, pero en el caso de la frase en cuestión es una mala traducción debida a la influencia del inglés.
> Si no cuidamos nuestro idioma pronto estaremos escribiendo baca, en lugar de vaca y como todo el mundo lo usa pues habrá que aceptarlo....


 
Tienes razón... probablemente eso suceda alguna vez. Y con esto no estoy diciendo que algunos de esos cambios me gusten o esté de acuerdo con ellos.
Te recuerdo que el mismo García Márquez, Premio nobel de Literatura, propuso en el Congreso de Zacatecas algunos cambios para simplificar la ortografía española, los cuales incluían la supresión de los acentos, un distinto uso para la zeta y la ce, para la ge y la jota, la desaparición de la uve y de la hache y el exterminio de la cu y la ce. Algp horrible para los que amamos nuestro idioma, pero... quién dice que algo de eso no tendrá efecto con el tiempo...

A propósito, no suelo hacer esto, pero:


*mejicano**, na**.*

*1. *adj. *mexicano.* Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Bilma

and escribinedo instead of escribiendo!!


----------



## mrjoey2009

El ejemplo de vaca o baca no es pertinente. El problema con "déjame saber" es sintáctico. No hay nada escrito incorrectamente.


----------



## Vampiro

Amigo mrjoey2009, con lo acalorado del hilo olvidé darte la bienvenida al foro.
Saludos.


----------



## Bilma

Te doy otro ejemplo como mucha gente usa *haiga,* en un futuro se usará, ya que mucha gente lo usa....


----------



## mrjoey2009

¡Gracias! Siempre me doy la vuelta por aquí. Ya veremos cómo me va de comentarista.


----------



## Vampiro

> El ejemplo de vaca o baca *haiga* no es pertinente. El problema con "déjame saber" es sintáctico. No hay nada escrito incorrectamente.


----------



## Jeromed

Esto es lo que dice la RAE sobre _dejar saber_:

*saber.*
_...Debe evitarse el empleo de la expresión dejar saber con el sentido de ‘informar o hacer saber’, calco censurable del inglés let know: Fuentes judiciales dejaron saber que el ex ministro Maurice Papon será juzgado» (Nacional [Ven.] 11.7.97)._ (DPD)


----------



## mrjoey2009

Vaya, vaya. Bueno, al menos sabemos la posición oficial. Jaja y gracias, Vampiro, por reiterar mi punto.


----------



## mrjoey2009

Un "calco censurable". ¡Palabras fuertes!


----------



## tatis

Jeromed said:


> Esto es lo que dice la RAE sobre _dejar saber_:
> 
> *saber.*
> _...Debe evitarse el empleo de la expresión dejar saber con el sentido de ‘informar o hacer saber’, calco censurable del inglés let know: Fuentes judiciales dejaron saber que el ex ministro Maurice Papon será juzgado» (Nacional [Ven.] 11.7.97)._ (DPD)


 
Pues más claro no canta un gallo (como decimos en mi pueblo) pese a quien le pese, creo yo.

Lo curioso es cuando, aún con tanta información, hay quienes no aceptan que sea incorrecto.

El aceptar ser corregido, no implica que se tenga por fuerza que cambiar la manera de hablar, es simplemente el reconocer que es error y punto.  
Si uno se corrije o no en la manera personal de expresarse, eso ya queda a criterio de cada quien.  Para traducciones, sin embargo, sí creo que es indispensable dar el brazo a torcer y hacer los cambios pertinentes por más que no concuerde con la manera de hablar cotidiana que uno acostumbra. (Esta es una opinión personal.) 

Gracias por las respuestas y opiniones ofrecidas.


----------



## juandiego

@ Vampiro.
Lo del voseo es algo del pasado del castellano que se ha empleado aquí también hasta no hace tanto. Creo que como Usted es una variación de la antigua forma respetuosa de la segunda persona Vuesa Merced. O sea, que es un castellano más antiguo pero fetén que en algunos sitios aún no se ha perdido.


----------



## Jeromed

juandiego said:


> @ Vampiro.
> Lo del voseo es algo del pasado del castellano que se ha empleado aquí también hasta no hace tanto. Creo que como Usted es una variación de la antigua forma respetuosa de la segunda persona Vuesa Merced. O sea, que es un castellano más antiguo pero fetén que en algunos sitios aún no se ha perdido.


 
_Vos_ viene del latín, en que era plural de _tú_. Ha tenido una historia muy interesante en castellano, ya que pasó de plural de _tú_ a pronombre de respeto de segunda persona singular (equivalente al actual _usted_), y finalmente a pronombre informal de segunda persona singular (equivalente a _tú_). Con este último significado se quedó en el castellano de muchas regiones de América, y no sólo en el de Argentina. En España el pronombre se perdió a comienzos del siglo XIX, con la excepción de ciertos escritos en que se quiere reflejar la forma de hablar de otra época.
Comparar su aceptación con la de _Dejar saber_ es una injusticia, a mi modo de ver.


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, veo que hubo algunas respuestas después de que dejé el foro ayer.
En mi opinión el hilo no da para tanto y ya se escapó un poco de la consulta original, pero como hubo algunas aclaraciones dirigidas hacia mi, aprovecho de contestar a todos:

*tatis*:



> Lo curioso es cuando, aún con tanta información, hay quienes no aceptan que sea incorrecto.
> 
> ... Para traducciones, sin embargo, sí creo que es indispensable dar el brazo a torcer y hacer los cambios pertinentes por más que no concuerde con la manera de hablar cotidiana que uno acostumbra. (Esta es una opinión personal.)


 
Nadie dijo que fuera correcto, es más, todos coincidimos en que es incorrecto.  Sólo hubo dos o tres personas (entre las que me incluyo) que opinaron que es demasiada la paranoia por una frase que, en última instancia, es muy usada y sólo carga a cuestas con el "pecado" de ser una traducción literal del inglés.
Ahora, respecto de lo que opinas acerca del uso del lenguaje en las traducciones escritas, estoy absolutamente de acuerdo contigo.

*mrjoey2009*:



> Un "calco censurable". ¡Palabras fuertes!


 
De acuerdo contigo, fuertes palabras.  No me parece que la RAE suela ser tan tajante con cosas aún peores.

*juandiego y Jeromed*:

Gracias, amigos, por la aclaración, pero conozco muy bien el origen del voseo; y por haber vivido casi toda mi infancia y adolescencia en Buenos Aires puedo hablar "en argentino" como si fuera mi lengua madre.  Pero no me gusta verlo escrito, y esa es sólo mi opinión personal, la cual ya he dado en varios hilos que trataban del mismo tema.

*Jeromed*:

Gracias por tu aporte respecto de la posición oficial de la RAE respecto del tema, es bueno saber que al menos existe.

*Bilma*:

It's not personal, it's only business...
Un abrazo para ti.

Saludos, y que tengan un buen día.


----------



## fobits

Si puedo desenterrar una frase de mucho arriba:



> Por cierto me suena igual de mal en español, decir
> 
> "espera por más respuestas", visto ayer en un hilo. (wait for)


 
Por el beneficio de nosotros los ignorantes, ¿cómo se dice correctamente?


----------



## juandiego

fobits said:


> Si puedo desenterrar una frase de más arriba:
> Por el beneficio de nosotros los ignorantes, ¿cómo se dice correctamente?


Tienes razón, también me resulta raro _espera por_, además no hace falta el *por*, yo diría:
*espera más respuestas*
si hubiera que poner una preposición:
*espera a otras/más respuestas*


----------



## Jeromed

*esperar*. *1.* Con el sentido de ‘permanecer en un sitio hasta que [alguien o algo] llegue o hasta que [algo] suceda’, es transitivo en el español culto general: _«Mi abuelo lo esperaba en la estación de Córdoba»_ (Fuentes _Esto_ [Méx. 2002]); _«Desapareció mientras esperábamos el tren»_ (Kociancich _Maravilla_ [Arg. 1982]). No obstante, en gran parte de América, especialmente en el área caribeña, no es infrecuente su uso como intransitivo, seguido de un complemento con _por, _sin que exista matiz causal que lo justifique:_ «Papá nos llevó a la estación. Nueve hijos esperábamos por ti»_ (Parrado _Bembeta_ [Cuba 1984]); _«Dumbo velaba el caldo y esperaba por el primer hervor» _(Montero _Tú_ [Cuba 1995]). Aunque cuenta con algún antecedente clásico, en muchos casos puede deberse hoy al influjo del inglés _to wait for_. Se recomienda la construcción transitiva (_esperar_ [algo o a alguien]), que es la mayoritaria en el uso culto. (DPD)


----------



## Kangy

Yo no creo que sea incorrecto, pero nunca se escucha por acá.
Usamos *avisar*.

-Todavía no sé si voy a ir a la fiesta.
-Bueno, si vos no vas, yo tampoco, así que avisame!


----------



## tatis

Vampiro said:


> Bueno, veo que hubo algunas respuestas después de que dejé el foro ayer.
> En mi opinión el hilo no da para tanto y ya se escapó un poco de la consulta original, pero como hubo algunas aclaraciones dirigidas hacia mi, aprovecho de contestar a todos:
> 
> *tatis*:
> 
> 
> 
> Nadie dijo que fuera correcto, es más, todos coincidimos en que es incorrecto. Sólo hubo dos o tres personas (entre las que me incluyo) que opinaron que es demasiada la paranoia por una frase que, en última instancia, es muy usada y sólo carga a cuestas con el "pecado" de ser una traducción literal del inglés.
> Ahora, respecto de lo que opinas acerca del uso del lenguaje en las traducciones escritas, estoy absolutamente de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> 
> Saludos, y que tengan un buen día.


 
Hola Vampiro:
No.  Me refiero en general, no a quienes participan en el hilo necesariamente.  Perdón si no fui lo suficientemente clara.
Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Curioso. Me había surgido la duda de si utilizamos "dejar saber" para esto. Lo meto en Google y me sale como primera opción este hilo, en el que no me acordaba que había participado. Veo que no me pronuncié en su día pero lo haré ahora, especialmente porque se compara de paso con otra expresión que reproduce una inglesa: _"llamar *para atrás*" (Call back)_, que también se ha tratado en el foro recientemente (enlace aquí).

El problema básico de esa última es que no tiene sentido en español: de sus palabras es imposible inferir que haya que devolverse nada, "(para) atrás" no tiene el sentido de _en respuesta o devolución_ que sí tiene el inglés "back". Al margen del puramente direccional, si algún sentido tiene "para atrás" en español, es el de denegar algo solicitado: _"Me echaron *para atrás* la propuesta"_.

Sin embargo, es diferente el caso de "dejar saber" que intrínsecamente no tiene un problema semántico como el anterior y que puede incluso llegar a ser perfectamente propio del español en ciertos contextos, por ejemplo: _"Esperamos que el Gobierno nos *deje saber* la verdad"_.  Es decir, cuando "dejar" tiene el significado de _permitir o no impedir_ es compatible con "saber" [Carlospalmar #17]. Así pues, la cuestión fundamental es hasta qué punto "dejar" traduce adecuadamente lo que el original "to let" transmite para esto de exhortar a otro a que te ponga al corriente de algo. Para ello es necesario que analicemos bien los significados originales de "*to let*" y "*dejar*" (se han eliminado otras de sus acepciones que no vienen al caso):

*to let*
▶_verb_ (*lets*, *letting*; past and past part. *let*) 
*1.* not prevent or forbid; allow. 
*2.* used in the imperative to express an intention, proposal, or instruction: _let's have a drink_.

La expresión _"to let (someone) know"_ se basa en la segunda acepción de auxiliar de imperativo; ni pide permiso, ni pide que no se evite, sino que activamente exhorta a que se haga.

*dejar*
*3.* _tr_. Consentir, permitir, no impedir.
*6.* _tr_. Encargar, encomendar. _Dejó la casa al cuidado de su hijo_.
*10.* _tr_. Nombrar, designar.
*19.* _intr_. Usado como verbo auxiliar, unido a algunos infinitivos, para indicar el modo especial de suceder o ejecutarse lo que significa el verbo que se le une, _U. m. c. prnl_: _dejarse querer, dejarse sentir, dejarse beber_.

Las acepciones 6 y 10 sugieren cierto carácter imperativo pero no se corresponden adecuadamente con el sentido anterior de "to let" ni sintáctica, ni semánticamente. La acepción 19 tiene cierta correlación sintáctica con "dejar saber" pero tampoco se corresponde semánticamente con la idea que transmite.

En definitiva, "dejar" difícilmente transmite que activamente se haga algo, sino sólo que no se impida, por lo que no constituye una traducción adecuada de "to let" en este contexto exhortativo. Sin embargo, esto sí que lo consigue perfectamente el verbo "*hacer*":

*hacer*
*32.* _tr_. Obligar a que se ejecute la acción significada por el verbo de la perífrasis. _Le hizo venir. Hizo que nos fuésemos_.

El incorporar al idioma propio ciertas maneras de decir las cosas que tienen otros, puede ser enriquecedor porque puede poner de manifiesto alguna potencialidad de tu idioma que había pasado desapercibida. Obviamente, siempre y cuando signifiquen lo mismo en ambas lenguas y esto no parece ser así en el caso en cuestión.


----------



## kaiser998

aquí está la respuesta.

http://www.metro.pr/blogs/opinion-se-dice-dejame-saber-o-hazme-saber-en-espanol/pGXoar!9MciVEXUNrDc/


----------

